# Blow dart rifle.



## lexsurivor

*Blowguns: Get One!*

I bought a .40 cal blow gun today thats 4 foot long assembled and 2 ft broken down. I havent gone hunting with it yet but it is very accurate and im pretty sure it can take rabbits. Mine was $30 and came with 4 types of darts, some needle like darts, some broadheads, and two types of stun darts. Ive never shot a blowgun before and using it is almost natural. Its going on a list of things to add on to my BOB. Does any one else hve a blow gun?


----------



## BizzyB

How much air does it take? Do you have to be a former tuba player?


----------



## lexsurivor

Not much at all. A light puff will send it 1/4 into wood.


----------



## efbjr

Try not to inhale too deeply!


----------



## The_Blob

BizzyB said:


> How much air does it take? Do you have to be a former tuba player?


I've found that the trick is to puff it out quickly, like trying to spit for distance. I've got chipmunks, doves, squirrels, rabbits, rats, and one quail from as far as 60' (luck?   ), but I don't think I would try for anything bigger...


----------



## DJgang

That is a good idea!

Now I am trying to imagine hiding this thing from my boys until the need to bug out...it might be impossible....LOL!


----------



## PamsPride

I added one to my Amazon wishlist! I need to look and see if my local Gander Mtn has one so I do not have to pay shipping and handling.


----------



## Magus

I made mine out of an aluminum shower curtain rod,I make darts out of old coat hangers and cotton balls.

I used to kill mice with it until I got a cat.


----------



## lexsurivor

I just made a fishing dat for mine. its a broadhead dart with fishinl line attatched. Then I wound the line around the blowgun and tied it to one of the quivers. now i just load the dart from the muzzle shoot a fish and I can reel it in.


----------



## BillM

*I have*

I have a "Blow Hard" !
She bosses me around .

:surrender:


----------



## The_Blob

lexsurivor said:


> I just made a fishing dat for mine. its a broadhead dart with fishinl line attatched. Then I wound the line around the blowgun and tied it to one of the quivers. now i just load the dart from the muzzle shoot a fish and I can reel it in.


I always thought that the darts were too light to do something like that with. :dunno:

guess I'll have to try it out with some ultra-light & see how it works


----------



## dc300a

I bought one of these years ago in high school. Reading this thread made me dig it out lastnight and now I plan to try my hand at shooting small critters with. 

One more thing to fill up my time! :gaah:


----------



## Magus

lexsurivor said:


> I just made a fishing dat for mine. its a broadhead dart with fishinl line attatched. Then I wound the line around the blowgun and tied it to one of the quivers. now i just load the dart from the muzzle shoot a fish and I can reel it in.


Nice!I gotta try that!


----------



## ZoomZoom

Question.

For target practice, what do you use for a target? I'd like to make some sort of backstop that will stop penetration but at the same time not damage the dart.


----------



## lexsurivor

Wood should be fine The plastic wont go through the wood and the dart part doesent go all the way through. 1in thick should suffice.


----------



## GatorDude

Does someone have to follow you around beating on a pair of bongoes or playing a south american harp flute everytime you use It? 

I'm just jealous. It sounds Cool!


----------



## PamsPride

I picked one up at a flea market on Friday...just because you all twisted my arm and all. It came with 10 long darts and 10 stun darts for $18. I shot it into my kids deer target that they use for their bow and arrows. It was very accurate, I just was not able to have a lot of distance though. I need more practice.


----------



## redcat

*How does it compare to a slingshot for range and accuracy?*

If anybody has used both a blowgun and a slingshot, I'd like to hear about how they compare for a silent hunting weapon. If I need to be able to take small game in an emergency situation, I'd like to have access to something that's quiet and doesn't require non-renewable consumables. Yes, I know I could learn to use my bow, but I haven't had a whole lot of luck in the past, and I'd really like something I can easily stash in my BOB.


----------



## PamsPride

I have a sling shot too. I found the blowgun to be more accurate but I get a lot more distance with the slingshot. I might just need more practice with the slingshot to get better accuracy. I probably need more practice with the blowgun for distance too. I need to get stocked up on marbles or something for the slingshot.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I built a target usin 2 inch foam board (construction stuff used fer insulatin) cause we get alls kinds a scrap at work. Mounted it ta a piece a plywood. With a good puff a dart will go through the foam an stick in the plywood.

I printed a bunch a targets, squirrels, rabbits an so on, ya can get em free with a search on the web.

A broadhead dart should take a rabbit without much trouble usine a 54 inch blow gun. Seen several videos a fellers huntin rabbits with em.

Let them boys use it if they be old enough, the more practice they get durin good times, the more successfull they gonna be durin hard times. I wouldn't wan't one fer my sole tool a gettin food, but along with some snares, a slingshot an a small rifle an or a air rifle, it should keep meat on the table. 

They be lots a fun, cheap ta shoot an I like the fact they be so quite. Ya can also build yer own usin plastic pipe er even metal conduit. Would be easy ta come up with that stuff most places.


----------



## PamsPride

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I built a target usin 2 inch foam board (construction stuff used fer insulatin) cause we get alls kinds a scrap at work. Mounted it ta a piece a plywood. With a good puff a dart will go through the foam an stick in the plywood.
> 
> I printed a bunch a targets, squirrels, rabbits an so on, ya can get em free with a search on the web.
> 
> A broadhead dart should take a rabbit without much trouble usine a 54 inch blow gun. Seen several videos a fellers huntin rabbits with em.
> 
> Let them boys use it if they be old enough, the more practice they get durin good times, the more successfull they gonna be durin hard times. I wouldn't wan't one fer my sole tool a gettin food, but along with some snares, a slingshot an a small rifle an or a air rifle, it should keep meat on the table.
> 
> They be lots a fun, cheap ta shoot an I like the fact they be so quite. Ya can also build yer own usin plastic pipe er even metal conduit. Would be easy ta come up with that stuff most places.


Yes, they are old enough......BUT they are BOYS!!!! They would probably have my darts all lost within an hour and I could only hope and pray that they would not shoot each other....so nope! They are not touching! LOL! 
Don't even ask how many arrows they have lost for my oldest's compound bow!


----------



## jbillh

*Poison Too?*

Hi Folks,

I'm inspired to get my own blow gun too! Sounds fun!

Is there a poison or paralytic that you can dip the darts in that is effective?

I'd like to go totally tribal with it! 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## krysis1990

Howdy, im new here. And just thought id post my newest creation. A blow dart rifle. Why? Why waste a crossbow bolt to hunt a rabbit? That bolt could very well save your life. So here she is. (Not completely finished just yet, needs a final sanding and staining.) The laser sight actually helps a good deal, believe it or not.


----------



## krysis1990

There are some. Curare, (spelling?) is a common. Not to obtain, but to use. You can actually buy syringe darts for tranqing game, and fire from a blow gun. Actually custom built a rifle mount for mine. That, plus the laser sight means virtually 100% accuracy at all times, plus quick target arquiring.  she needs a final sanding, and staining, but thats her. I use spike darts, spearhead darts, and mega spike darts on occasion. But i also have target darts and 10 inch bamboo darts. I use the arrow stop for my crossbow as a target. Very nice penatration, considering its meant to stop crossbow bolts.  (sorry for the huge post)


----------



## LincTex

What is the effective range and velocity?

I have a Gamo air rifle that does what this does. I have to agree they are a neat idea and have their place.


----------



## LincTex

This thread will most likely be merged (edit, other thread has already been around, my bad)


----------



## krysis1990

Never crono'd it. But its got a good range of about 40? 50? Feet. Needs a nice strong puff to do its job at higher ranges.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Hhhmmmmm, I could see hookin one them paint ball gun tanks ta that, a hose an some sorat trigger/valve an make a air powered blow gun. I'll have ta thin on that some.


----------



## krysis1990

Way ahead of you. Hooked up my bolw dart gun to the air hose, took a blowgun and fire a burst through it.. No idea on the range. The dart ended up in BFE somewhere.


----------



## krysis1990

Sorry. Started this thread before i noticed the other blow gun thread.


----------



## krysis1990

Sounds a little insane. Since the threads were merged.. :/ my bad. LoL. Nice first impression, huh?


----------



## UncleJoe

krysis1990 said:


> Nice first impression, huh?


$hit happens.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Ifin that be the worst thin ya do, yall be just fine.


----------



## oldasrocks

I want a truck mounted blow gun pointed backwards so I can take out the radiators of the idiots that tailgate at 70mph!

It easy to convert a Ford AC compressor into an air compressor. Built one on work truck I had. So someone take that and built a semi auto firing blow gun. Top pressure is 100 lbs off the compressor.


----------



## krysis1990

For the taking out a radiator idea... Doesnt actually sound too crazy, as long as you use a thick dart. Like a rabbit hunter or mega spike.. And ill have to check into the sprinkler valve idea.. I kinda install fire protection systems for a living.  free parts? Hell yeah.


----------



## crabapple

Blowgun, slingshot, boomerang or bow & arrow, sounds good for small birds & squirrels, rats.
IMHO
For rabbits & fish I would rather have a trap... rabbit box is the best way for wild rabbits,it is better then shot gun. You check it every mourning, then go warm yourself at the fire & check it late in the day.
Of course, if you are on the move, across the state, never stopping, but to eat & sleep, then the hand held weapon is best.


----------



## krysis1990

Well yes, traps would be ideal. But like you said, for on the move, a silent weapon would be perfect for hunting food. As stated, i love my crossbow, but im no deisel. I cant cock it, load it, and fire it in a few seconds. Whatever the threat, military, marauders, or even zombies, (im hoping zombies) use the blowgun for food, keeping the crossbow loaded. Just in case something comes around the corner that you cant drop with a dart. Even other animals such as wolves or bears.. You dont want to lose your life because you just shot a rabbit with your crossbow. :/ that wouldnt make for a good ending..


----------



## krysis1990

I know a few of you have blow guns, and my set up is pretty nuch perfect right now, the only thing im missing is an 8 shot repeater. The 'blowmatic' as its called. I can not find one anywhere. Online, ebay, nothing.. Anyone have ideas? Or have one they would like to part with? .40 cal, good condition preferably.


----------

